# Are Tsunami and Daiwa Rods Made In Japan or Elsewhere?



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

There are many manufacturers of fishing equipment who are having their stuff made in China, Korea and other places because of low labor cost.
At one time around the 1980s Japanese manufacturing was known for attention to detail and quality e.g. Toyota. Don't know if that's still true.
Curious to know if Daiwa is still manufacturing rods and reels in Japan.
Also curious to know if Tsunami rods are made in Japan.
Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

My , airwave which is Tsunami is made in China...


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

The question is what rod / reel ain't


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

rods made in japan are very expensive, i know tsunami is made in china but maybe some of the $500+ diawa rods might be made in japan not 100% sure though. i Looked and a lot said "made in field". I just purchased a temple reef rod and there blanks are made in japan and also expensive.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

The above posts are right on the mark. Typically, tackle made in Japan is pretty expensive. Most tackle these days is indeed made in China. Generally, if it's relatively affordable, it's probably made in China or somewhere like that. Sad yes, but the way it is.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Typically manufacturers will outsource a rod to be completed to varying countries ...a st.croix trout rod I bought was bilt in Mexico for example...most of the big boys have a site to produce their blanks, then ship out to a builder that fits the criteria for that blank.so a diawa blank designed for deep jigging will be built in a different facility than a beef stick.so to summarize. .yes and no..


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

EVERY Daiwa rod I saw in Okinawa and Australia was marked made in China. They are next door to Japan so I doubt they make anything in Japan anymore.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Alexy said:


> EVERY Daiwa rod I saw in Okinawa and Australia was marked made in China. They are next door to Japan so I doubt they make anything in Japan anymore.


I have a Diawa Saltiga Balistic that says Thailand on the sticker on the bottom.


----------

